# Help Me out...CHicks Colour



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

hello fellow members..pls tell how will the chicks of these parents will be.....can i get a full brown from these......i have uploaded both the parents pics.....pls how some photos if possible(of the chicks)...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I find most times the young end up looking like their parents.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Genetically speaking there are many possibilites but without knowing the breeding of these birds we could only guess


Although the comment is very general, SW's is right, A lot of the time birds will end up looking like parents, Especially when breeding self reds to self reds or self whites to self whites, infact most self whites will only throw selfwhites. 

It may be possible to get self reds but a lot of selection would be required with weeding out the birds showing the least white and so on and so on


----------

